# Russian pretzel..........RUDE



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Three Americans were up against a very large Russian in a wrestling meet. They were nervous because he had a famous move called "The Russian Pretzel," which often landed his opponents in the hospital. 
When the first American caught a glimpse of him, he said, "Coach, he's HUGE. I'm scared." 

The coach replied, "You da MAN! Just go in there and tear him up!" 

The guy started the match quite confidently, but after about a minute, the Russian picked him up, slammed him into the famous pretzel, and sent him to the emergency room. 

The same thing happened to the second wrestler, so the third guy was petrified. He told his coach he was backing out. 

The coach said, "C'mon, son. You're our last chance!" 

The kid started out pretty well, but when the Russian started to twist him into the pretzel, the coach covered his eyes. When he opened them, he saw the referee holding the American's hand up in victory. The coach, baffled, asked the kid how he did it. 

"Well Coach, when that damn Russian picked me up and started twisting my body, it HURT! So when I saw two red things dangling there, I bit them... HARD! You'd be surprised what you can do when you bite your own balls!"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Love it Babs. Best giggle for a long time.

Where do you get them all from?


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

You should hear Billy Connelly telling that one......absolutely brilliant


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

class!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

